# Studley tool chest..



## HHH Knives (Jan 7, 2012)

Seen this and wanted to share.. Studley was a heck of a craftsman and engineer. 

[video=youtube;C9QaFTI2F9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=C9QaFTI2F9c[/video]


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 7, 2012)

That's amazing.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ahead of his time with organization.


----------



## mhenry (Jan 7, 2012)

That is really awesome. Makes me ashamed of my tool box. I am going to organize it tomorrow


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 7, 2012)

Holy Moly. That is excellent.


----------



## JMJones (Jan 7, 2012)

WOW


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 7, 2012)

The chest is my wallpaper


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 7, 2012)

Did it replace another "chest"? :spiteful:


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jan 8, 2012)

One of those sold for over 10k on eBay a few years back. He made a work bench that is just as amazing, and I think a smaller portable box to?


----------

